# [VZW] We need a special Verizon S3 Forum



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey. So I am one of the folks who has made posts that are not meant for a Development forum so far. I completely understand the need to keep this forum for development questions only, but the fact is this phone is unique. I think we are all aware that Verizon has made some decisions with this device that pose problems that users on other carriers have to deal with. I know that I don't want to post something about the Verizon S3 in the general forum and have it be lost among the posts that have nothing to do with our specific device.

So, please, MODs, before you do anything to this post which is clearly in the wrong place, please create a general forum for issues with the Verizon SGS3 so that we have a place to post issues with our phones.

Thanks.


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

+1 Agreed!


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Agreed

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

This current sub-forum set up didn't create serious problems for the SGS2 that I know of, so for now I believe the staff is going to stand pat on this setup. But we will certainly continue to revisit this thought should the general forum become too cluttered. The only problem with creating a VZW sub-forum is we would need to create one for each carrier. Then you are likely to have similar threads in each sub-forum, or info in a particular carrier's sub-forum which would be relevant and helpful to all variants. I have the Verizon SGS3, so I feel your pain. All I can say for now is the staff will discuss this possibility and make the change if it becomes necessary, but for now I believe it will stay the way it is.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

landshark said:


> This current sub-forum set up didn't create serious problems for the SGS2 that I know of, so for now I believe the staff is going to stand pat on this setup. But we will certainly continue to revisit this thought should the general forum become too cluttered. The only problem with creating a VZW sub-forum is we would need to create one for each carrier. Then you are likely to have similar threads in each sub-forum, or info in a particular carrier's sub-forum which would be relevant and helpful to all variants. I have the Verizon SGS3, so I feel your pain. All I can say for now is the staff will discuss this possibility and make the change if it becomes necessary, but for now I believe it will stay the way it is.


Verizon didn't have the sgs2, probably because they wanted it locked down, but my point is it is a little different scenario than that phone. Plus Verizon will have two variations of the phone, locked and unlocked even more confusion and clutter.

I was also wondering though why the sections aren't split by carrier first then phones or manufacturers. I can find the phone in another subsection if need be but not much from att or tmobile will translate to a cdma phone and vice versa. And also if I want to see what phones are popular on the carrier I use or am switching to I can easily see what they offer and what the community offers for it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

00negative said:


> Verizon didn't have the sgs2, probably because they wanted it locked down, but my point is it is a little different scenario than that phone. Plus Verizon will have two variations of the phone, locked and unlocked even more confusion and clutter.
> 
> I was also wondering though why the sections aren't split by carrier first then phones or manufacturers. I can find the phone in another subsection if need be but not much from att or tmobile will translate to a cdma phone and vice versa. And also if I want to see what phones are popular on the carrier I use or am switching to I can easily see what they offer and what the community offers for it.


I agree with this. The layout of the forums should be carriers 1st, then manufacturers, then phones. This way each phone has a specific general, dev, and themes sections. Most things are not compatible across carriers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Agreed. I would hate to have an unlocked S3 and have the forum flodded with locked Verizon issues. The DEV sub forums are going to be an issue too with the unlocked and locked phones from Verizon.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

There is no easy/obvious way to organize the forums. If you want separate for all carriers, do you realize that there are hundreds of carrier-specific ROMs (297 the last time I looked)? Then what about the releases that are identical across many carriers? There are 500 other issues too.

If you want to help keep topics clear and uncluttered, then use tags at the beginning of your posts. If you create a post that's specific to Verizon's GS3, then begin your thread's title with [VZW]. If you create a post specific to International, then begin it [i9300]. If you post something specific to all GSM versions whether US or International, then begin it [GSM]. You can still do things to keep things uncluttered. Unfortunately, there just is no way to organize the forums well that work for all aspects.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like XDA gave up the fight and finally split up the SIII threads by carrier.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's try a community experiment. If you post a thread specific to Verizon, begin the title with [VZW]. If it's general, then leave the tag off.

[TMO] T-Mobile
[ATT] AT&T
[USSC] US Cellular
[SPR] Sprint
[VZW] Verizon

I just went through the first 2 pages of the forum and updated this. I encourage/request ya'll try this out and see if this makes things easier. If we break things out into different forums, common info (which there is a lot of), will be much harder to find. You're right that XDA just completely broke these out but frankly, it's MUCH more difficult to find what you're looking for now as you have to now monitor ~20 different forums to make sure you don't miss stuff!


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Let's try a community experiment. If you post a thread specific to Verizon, begin the title with [VZW]. If it's general, then leave the tag off.
> 
> [TMO] T-Mobile
> [ATT] AT&T
> ...


This is fine if people would follow it. Is there a way when creating a new thread that the site could ask questions like which carrier and automatically assign the tag to the title? The same could be done for development section asking if this is a kernel or rom or recovery or mod, etc and if its none then don't allow the post and show an error.

Might be some work to initially setup but would make the site easier to maintain for the moderators and eliminate all the wrong section post and disputes that ensue afterwards.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Making carrier specific forums would be no different then making Team Forums.

RootzWiki > Samsung > Galaxy SIII> Carrier > Subforums / General.

I actually wrote the to Rootz Wiki about this issue, but haven't heard back if they have considered it or not.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

00negative said:


> This is fine if people would follow it. Is there a way when creating a new thread that the site could ask questions like which carrier and automatically assign the tag to the title? The same could be done for development section asking if this is a kernel or rom or recovery or mod, etc and if its none then don't allow the post and show an error.
> 
> Might be some work to initially setup but would make the site easier to maintain for the moderators and eliminate all the wrong section post and disputes that ensue afterwards.


"Could it happen?" - Yes
"Will it happen?" - I don't know as that's quite a bit of development effort (that needs to then be maintained for every upgrade to the forum software) for a problem that's not too common.
"Will that solve the problem?" - It solves some problems but still doesn't really make things perfect. No matter what, there simply is no good way to organize them while eliminating 1) shared spaces and 2) requiring duplicates of info that should be shared.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> Making carrier specific forums would be no different then making Team Forums.
> 
> RootzWiki > Samsung > Galaxy SIII> Carrier > Subforums / General.
> 
> I actually wrote the to Rootz Wiki about this issue, but haven't heard back if they have considered it or not.


Good Luck with that, and ........

Boiler up!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

00negative said:


> Good Luck with that, and ........


eh? Do elaborate, please?


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

FWIW, I prefer the current setup. Besides needing a different recovery this phone is not that unique. I wouldn't want to miss all the good conversations that would occur in the other carrier's threads.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> eh? Do elaborate, please?


You have said it yourself a couple times in this thread already. There are a million ways it could be done and none are a 100% perfect solution, each way introduces its own issues.

I think end users would benefit from their suggestion but from a site maintenance perspective and developer it would probably be more work so its a matter of preference and whether one ways benefits would outweigh the others detriments and how do you quantify it.

If it never changes it doesn't really matter to me. I just think there are ways it could be improved upon.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

00negative said:


> There are a million ways it could be done and none are a 100% perfect solution, each way introduces its own issues.


Okay, I misunderstood what you meant. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

